# Hindi: I'll love you forever/ I'll always love you



## jaSsminee

Hello!

How Can I say in hindi :

"I'll love you forever"  or  "I'll always love you"


I've no idea how I can say that..

Ohh & I'm a gril and that's for a boy


----------



## Qureshpor

"maiN tumheN sadaa pyaar karuuN gii"

"maiN tumheN hameshah pyaar karuuN gii"


----------



## jaSsminee

Thank you so much


----------



## marrish

On the occasion of (St.) Valentine's Day, which I don't find has any relation to the cultures of South Asia and its IIR languages but 'I love you' seems very cheap when used in a language other than English. Could everybody share with the whole word how you said or heard 'I love you' in All the Indo-Pak-Iranian languages? I think we can celebrate the diversity and beauty in this thread!


----------



## Qureshpor

mujhe tum se pyaar hai

mujhe tum se muHabbat hai

mujhe 3ishq hai tujhii se


----------



## lcfatima

angrezi mein kahte hain ke I love you 
gujaraati maa bole tane prem karuuN chhuuN, chhuuN, chhuuN 
bangaali mein kahte hain ami tumaake bhaalo baashi 
aur panjaabi mein kahte hain, teri to, haa 
tere bin mar jaavaaN, main tainu pyaar karNaa 
tere jaiyo naiyo labni, o saathi ho, ni baliye!


----------



## Treaty

Although Iran is not in South Asia, Persian words are:

I love you (single):
dûstat darâm (دوستت دارم)

I will love you forever:
barâye hamisheh dûstat khâham dâsht (برای همیشه دوستت خواهم داشت)
tâ abad dûstat khâham dâsht (تا ابد دوستت خواهم داشت)

you can change "dûstat" with "torâ dûst" (تورا دوست) in all cases.

By the way, Iranians once had a Valentine day called Spandarmath (اسپندارمذ). There is a revival movement for it now. It is on Feb 24 (recently some celebrate it on Feb 19).


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> Although Iran is not in South Asia, Persian words are:
> 
> I love you (single):
> dûstat darâm (دوستت دارم)
> 
> I will love you forever:
> barâye hamisheh dûstat khâham dâsht (برای همیشه دوستت خواهم داشت)
> tâ abad dûstat khâham dâsht (تا ابد دوستت خواهم داشت)
> 
> you can change "dûstat" with "torâ dûst" (تورا دوست) in all cases.
> 
> By the way, Iranians once had a Valentine day called Spandarmath (اسپندارمذ). There is a revival movement for it now. It is on Feb 24 (recently some celebrate it on Feb 19).


Thank you Treaty for your detailed and informative post.

Frankly, I am somewhat surprised that "duust daashtan" is used for love when essentially a dost/duust is a friend and this compound has come to mean "to like". Are n't words such as mihr, dil-bastagii, mahabbat, 3ishq used for love?

It is good to see an example of a Persian word written with a zaal (اسپندارمذ). Most people think that there was no zaal sound in Persian.


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> It is good to see an example of a Persian word written with a zaal (اسپندارمذ). Most people think that there was no zaal sound in Persian.


There are both ث and ذ in Persian words. However, except a few dialects, all other Persians pronounce them as س and ز.



QURESHPOR said:


> Frankly, I am somewhat surprised that "duust daashtan" is used for love when essentially a dost/duust is a friend and this compound has come to mean "to like". Are n't words such as mihr, dil-bastagii, mahabbat, 3ishq used for love?


There are many words to use for love: (the English translations are word by word):
عاشق بودن /âsheq bûdan/ to be lover of
 عشق ورزیدن /eshq varzidan/ to practice love, to love
دل بستن /del bastan/ to bind heart to 
But the most common word for both like and love is dûst dâshtan. It is sincerer and simpler than the others.
مهر and محبت are mainly used for kindness.


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> There are both ث and ذ in Persian words. However, except a few dialects, all other Persians pronounce them as س and ز.
> 
> مهر and محبت are mainly used for kindness.


I thought the primary meaning for mihr and mahabbat was "love".

مهر پدری ز دل زدش جوش
وز مهر کشیدش اندر آغوش 

(جامی- هفت اورنگ)

Can you provide any examples of Persian words with "se". I only know of one and that is name of one of the ancient kings.


----------



## marrish

Treaty said:


> Although Iran is not in South Asia, Persian words are:
> 
> I love you (single):
> dûstat darâm (دوستت دارم)
> 
> I will love you forever:
> barâye hamisheh dûstat khâham dâsht (برای همیشه دوستت خواهم داشت)
> tâ abad dûstat khâham dâsht (تا ابد دوستت خواهم داشت)
> 
> you can change "dûstat" with "torâ dûst" (تورا دوست) in all cases.
> 
> By the way, Iranians once had a Valentine day called Spandarmath (اسپندارمذ). There is a revival movement for it now. It is on Feb 24 (recently some celebrate it on Feb 19).


I'm sorry for my mentioning of South Asia, it was not meant to exclude Iran or any other place where IIL are spoken. Thank you for the contribution. Apart from duust daashtan/dost daashtan I can remember علاقه داشتن as well but I'm not sure any more whether it has the same meaning. Please do comment on this.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I'm sorry for my mentioning of South Asia, it was not meant to exclude Iran or any other place where IIL are spoken. Thank you for the contribution. Apart from duust daashtan/dost daashtan I can remember علاقه داشتن as well but I'm not sure any more whether it has the same meaning. Please do comment on this.


For علاقه داشتن, I thought it meant "to have an interest".


----------



## marrish

^Your're right I'm also aware of this usage/meaning but 'to love' can be another meaning. Maybe not for humans.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> (St.) Valentine's Day, which I don't find has any relation to the cultures of South Asia and its IIR languages



If this is the case, then why did all the serials I watched yesterday have a Valentines Day theme? In the funniest of them all, the meaning of and how to celebrate Valentines day was introduced to simple Indians who had no idea what Valentines day was. English/Roman culture is spreading through commercialism.


But for Hindi/Urdu, we forgot "maiN tujhe/tumheN chaahtaa/chaahtii huuN."

I personally like ishq for Hindi. It gives it such a filmi, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai feeling...


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> If this is the case, then why did all the serials I watched yesterday have a Valentines Day theme? In the funniest of them all, the meaning of and how to celebrate Valentines day was introduced. English/Roman culture is spreading through commercialism.
> 
> 
> But for Hindi/Urdu, we forgot "maiN tujhe/tumheN chaahtaa/chaahtii huuN."


I'm sure Roman culture doesn't spread any more!!! The English and even more the American one does indeed! 20 yrs ago no-one knew what a Valentine's day was. Thank you for the language contribution.


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> I personally like ishq for Hindi. It gives it such a filmi, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai feeling...


 Another possible word, perhaps more Hindi and filmi sounding: prem.


----------



## greatbear

In the urban centres of India, including little towns, Valentine's Day is well known now: the day became much more famous post Yash Chopra films like "Dil To Pagal Hai": that film really changed the love-commercial landscape of India. Just like as in the West, it became big business in India. However, that said, it's big business only because of the sheer numbers of Indians involved: looking at percentages, there's not such a huge proportion of people actually who celebrate it or who even remember that oh, today, it's Valentine's Day.
By the way, I cannot think of saying "I love you" in Hindi, Urdu, Gujarati, Bengali or any other Indian language that I know except English (which ... is also an Indian language), unless for deliberate fun: the absence of a real verb for "pyaar karnaa" in Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati makes it very ... well, frigid, for me. The Bengali "bhaalobaashi" is even more cold-water-pouring!

Later addition: Serials are sometimes not the best guides to actual life in India, tonyspeed, simply because serials have to do a lot of 'padding': when they spend a whole episode or even more on Valentine's Day, they get by without moving the story forward. Serials focus not just on Valentine's Day, but all kinds of mainstread festivals (and regional language serials on that region's festivals): but it is not that for all those festivals, all Indians are bedecking themselves in heavy jewellery and resplendent saris, with thousands of flowers everywhere. It's like "Hum Aapke Hain Kaun" is continuing: real India is not "Hum Aapke Hain Kaun".


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> I thought the primary meaning for mihr and mahabbat was "love".
> 
> مهر پدری ز دل زدش جوش
> وز مهر کشیدش اندر آغوش
> 
> (جامی- هفت اورنگ)
> 
> Can you provide any examples of Persian words with "se". I only know of one and that is name of one of the ancient kings.


Sorry, I should have mention that _today_ they are not used for an "I love you" case, except in rare poems. Anyway, this thread is about Valentine.
In case of ث you are correct. You can only find names of kings like _tahmurath_ or _kayumarth_.


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> Sorry, I should have mention that _today_ they are not used for an "I love you" case, except in rare poems. Anyway, this thread is about Valentine.
> In case of ث you are correct. You can only find names of kings like _tahmurath_ or _kayumarth_.


It was n't when I responded to your thread. So, it is fair to say that "se" is not part of Persian repertoire, otherwise there would be more than two words with "se" in them.


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> It was n't when I responded to your thread. So, it is fair to say that "se" is not part of Persian repertoire, otherwise there would be more than two words with "se" in them.


It is safe to say since Mid.Persian ث have not been used. I replied to this thread because of the post below. It is about Valentine:


marrish said:


> On the occasion of (St.) Valentine's Day, which I don't find has any relation to the cultures of South Asia and its IIR languages but 'I love you' seems very cheap when used in a language other than English. Could everybody share with the whole word how you said or heard 'I love you' in All the Indo-Pak-Iranian languages? I think we can celebrate the diversity and beauty in this thread!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Another possible word, perhaps more Hindi and filmi sounding: prem.


Agree!


----------



## marrish

Another such word, possibly not filmii but definitely Hindi: _sneh_. Is it ever used outside of poetry?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Another such word, possibly not filmii but definitely Hindi: _sneh_. Is it ever used outside of poetry?


What about nehaa? Or is this really snehaa? tonyspeed SaaHib has mentioned "maiN tujhe chaahtaa/chaahtii huuN". The nouns from this verb are "chaahat" and "chaah" both of which are used for "love" too.

mire jii meN thii baat chhupaae rakhuuN. sakhii *chaah* ko man meN dabaae rakhuuN 
unheN dekh ke aaNsuu jo aa hii gae, mirii *chaah* kaa bhed vuh paa hii gae

​From "rog kaa raag", by Akhtar Sherani (1905-1948)


----------



## marrish

^ Well, I have no faintest idea about _snehaa_ or _nehaa_! Good you extended the range by adding _chaah_ and _chaahat_, both bona fide Urdu words meaning love (I know you like the word _rog_ very much so it is possible for this reason you've quoted from Akhtar Sherani!)


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Another possible word, perhaps more Hindi and filmi sounding: prem.


Well, "prem" has to be one of the most common words for love, especially in Hindi. It is certainly not "filmii". Here are a couple of shi3rs from  Chaudharii Khushi Muhammad Naazir (1869-1944)'s epic poem entitled "Jogii". If you have n't read it, it is a must read!

kyaa masjid meN kyaa mandir meN sab jalvah hai vajhu_llaah kaa 
parbat meN nagar meN saagar meN Har utraa hai har jaa Jogii 

jii shahr meN Khuub bahaltaa hai vaaN Husn pih 'ishq machaltaa hai 
vaaN *prem* kaa saagar chaltaa hai chal dil kii pyaas bujhaa Jogii


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Well, "prem" has to be one of the most common words for love, especially in Hindi. It is certainly not "filmii". Here are a couple of shi3rs from  Chaudharii Khushi Muhammad Naazir (1869-1944)'s epic poem entitled "Jogii". If you have n't read it, it is a must read!
> 
> kyaa masjid meN kyaa mandir meN sab jalvah hai vajhu_llaah kaa
> parbat meN nagar meN saagar meN Har utraa hai har jaa Jogii
> 
> jii shahr meN Khuub bahaltaa hai vaaN Husn pih 'ishq machaltaa hai
> vaaN *prem* kaa saagar chaltaa hai chal dil kii pyaas bujhaa Jogii


Sorry for mingling in between but what does the highlighted part mean/what are the words?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Sorry for mingling in between but what does the highlighted part mean/what are the words?


God has come down in every place/God is everywhere (Hari Om). Lovely word play on Har and har.


----------



## marrish

Oh yes, so the capital H was not for ح! How I could be so stupid not to get it at once.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Another such word, possibly not filmii but definitely Hindi: _sneh_. Is it ever used outside of poetry?



"sneh" is very much a part of people's everyday speech, but the word means _affection_ (or love as in the sense of mother's love for her child).


----------



## tonyspeed

greatbear said:


> In the urban centres of India, including little towns, Valentine's Day is well known now: the day became much more famous post Yash Chopra films like "Dil To Pagal Hai": that film really changed the love-commercial landscape of India. Just like as in the West, it became big business in India. However, that said, it's big business only because of the sheer numbers of Indians involved: looking at percentages, there's not such a huge proportion of people actually who celebrate it or who even remember that oh, today, it's Valentine's Day.
> By the way, I cannot think of saying "I love you" in Hindi, Urdu, Gujarati, Bengali or any other Indian language that I know except English (which ... is also an Indian language), unless for deliberate fun: the absence of a real verb for "pyaar karnaa" in Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati makes it very ... well, frigid, for me. The Bengali "bhaalobaashi" is even more cold-water-pouring!
> 
> Later addition: Serials are sometimes not the best guides to actual life in India, tonyspeed, simply because serials have to do a lot of 'padding': when they spend a whole episode or even more on Valentine's Day, they get by without moving the story forward. Serials focus not just on Valentine's Day, but all kinds of mainstread festivals (and regional language serials on that region's festivals): but it is not that for all those festivals, all Indians are bedecking themselves in heavy jewellery and resplendent saris, with thousands of flowers everywhere. It's like "Hum Aapke Hain Kaun" is continuing: real India is not "Hum Aapke Hain Kaun".



It is like this everywhere where there is a foreign power's influence. Gradual adoption. I suspect in 20-30 years it will be celebrated fairly ubiquitously. Such is the power of commercialism. 

But why not use "pyaar karnaa", "prem karnaa", "ishq karnaa" ? How are these not "REAL" verbs? 

Is it not just a matter of historical South-Asian shyness about expressing love publicly, rather than them not being "real".
Sometimes it is easier to express difficult or uncomfortable feelings in a foreign language, or (if not considered foreign) a language not tied so strongly to home life and deep feelings. (http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/life-bilingual/201108/emotions-in-more-one-language; www.bu.edu/psych/charris/papers/EmotionLyingNonNative.pdf)

If I watch English movies/TV and they are constantly saying "I love you-I love you", but yet I watch Hindi movies and rarely hear it or never hear my parents say it, well obviously English is going to win out as well; because the impression given is English is more suited to this form of expression (even if in typical British English culture this may never have been the case).


----------



## greatbear

^ I think that discussing that why what is expressed in certain languages in some society lies outside the scope of these fora, so I will let it pass. As for pyaar and prem and others, they are nouns, not verbs: you are attaching "doing" ("karnaa") with them. Of course, there are other verbs like "chaahnaa", but still, there is no literal verb for love in Hindi/Urdu, which is a fact. In English, there is "to love", in French there is "aimer", ... but in Hindi/Urdu one has to do "pyaar". Ugh!


----------

